# Tacks anyone?



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

*Tracks anyone?*

Hi guys,

Does anyone run tacks on their UTV at any time? Not necessarily for plowing but other purposes? My fire dept just ordered a Club Car Caryall UTV and we're seriously considering tracks for winter use off - road. Looking for any advice or feedback from those with experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

They are expensive. Is this set up for fire dept use only for rescue or snow clearing? You're looking at 4-5k upgrade.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

We've priced them out an come to terms with the cost. It's going to be a huge help for winter rescues in the area, now we've got to use personal snowmobiles or struggle with fwd's. No plowing - the highway garage is next door so we're taken good care of... We've accumulated he funds through our association for the tracks so we'll spend what we need to in order to have a useful machine.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Carpet or thumbnail??


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

We run a polaris 6x6 as a wildland rig and one of our neighboring departments runs a Kubota with tracks. They can definitely go further than we can before getting stuck, but once stuck they're really stuck. Also they throw a track on occasion, which makes for a bad day all around. With a flat tire or a bent rim, we can still get back to staging.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Cyber36;1593898 said:


> Carpet or thumbnail??


I'd rather a tacks shelter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tracks eat up a lot of horsepower and ground speed, they make a 700cc ATV feel like a 400cc machine and ground speed is cut in half.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Good info guys. Thanks. The speed decrease isn't a huge concern but the unit will have a 20 horse Kubota (it'll be a club car utv) so we should have as much power as we can get. We've heard about the track throwing issue, hopefully that will be minimized but things will still happen. The tires WILL go back on in the summer unless there is a special circumstance. 

Right now it loos like Camoplast is in the lead.


----------

